# How many do you need??



## Pixilox (Jun 22, 2011)

This is what my dear hubby asks me when I browse the cover and skin sections of Amazon.  Need them?  No.  Want them?  Oh yes!  So my question for you folks is how many covers/skins do you have and how often do you change them out?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have 2 covers.. one that opens like a book, and one that opens like an easel... once I got the second one, I have never used the first again.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

One skin and one cover.  I have other things I prefer to spend my money on.  If I found a new cover I thought I just had to have, I'd buy it and sell the old one on ebay.  I've never had the desire to change things back and forth.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm with BTackitt - once I got my flip style cover, I gave away the book style.  But I also have a neoprene sleeve, mainly used for travel for a little added protection (it fits the jacketed Kindle) or when I'm in one of my 'read my Kindle naked' phases!

I had a skin on mine but it clashed with the 2nd cover, so now it's skinless & probably will stay that way.  It was from InvisibleDefenders, so not really reusable.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am an accessory junkie so browsing through and purchasing covers for my kindle is like an obsession for me, LOL. I have 5 covers for my K2 and now I have a K3 and have purchased 3 so far. I have my favorites, but sometimes depending on my mood I switch them out, I tend to get bored looking at the same thing


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> I have 2 covers.. one that opens like a book, and one that opens like an easel... once I got the second one, I have never used the first again.


Can the second one prop up on a desk and stand alone?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

As far as skins, I'm pretty satisfied with the one I've had on my K3 for about the past 7 months, I designed it myself so it's exactly what I want, and I haven't seen anything I like enough to switch it.

Covers is another story.  I have eight (yes,  different covers for my K3.  But I also have two K3's.  I have an Oberon, an Amazon lighted, two M-edges, two cheap little Ebay covers, and 2 Noreves.  I have to admit that since I got my Noreves, I pretty much use them exclusively.  Platinum on my original K3 and purple on my KSO.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I just bought one off Etsy this morning, a book cover style. I'll probably use it until it falls apart. Then I'll get another one.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

One cover, one skin.  I've had both since I got my Kindle 2 in February 2009.  I haven't even looked at covers or skins since then.  There are lots of other things I'd rather spend money on.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, not many for me, even tho all the skins are amazing and hard to choose from.

I got my skin, which I love and now I think I've found my cover, altho I'm still researching.

http://www.cyberacoustics.com/retail/Cases-and-Covers/kc-3062

I saw this in another thread and immediately loved it....cover design and all...very versatile. And it's a flip-top with 2 ways to prop it up and a handle too!

At some point the MEdge silicone one might be good for me as a very streamlined protector for in my purse, if this cover proves too bulky.

Oh yeah, and I do have an e-light for it.

But I think that's it....I'm more about practicality than purchasing. When my mom visits with her Nook, I'll help get her all fitted out!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

9MMare said:


> But I think that's it....I'm more about practicality than purchasing.


BTW, this statement ^^^ has nothing to with books! "E" or otherwise!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

9MMare said:


> Well, not many for me, even tho all the skins are amazing and hard to choose from.
> 
> I got my skin, which I love and now I think I've found my cover, altho I'm still researching.
> 
> ...


I really dont want to keep talking to myself here, but I wanted to let folks know that I ordered this case and they are offering free shipping!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

9MMare said:


> I really dont want to keep talking to myself here, but I wanted to let folks know that I ordered this case and they are offering free shipping!


I wish they had a book style case but please post when you get it. There are many that like the flip style.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

maries said:


> I wish they had a book style case but please post when you get it. There are many that like the flip style.


They do offer book-style cases, do they not have them for the K3?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

9MMare said:


> They do offer book-style cases, do they not have them for the K3?


I didn't see any book style for the K3 but could have missed them.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I have 2.  One that I use all the time, and one as a back-up for if/when the fates decide that I've had too much of the first one.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Casper Parks said:


> Can the second one prop up on a desk and stand alone?


Yes Casper.. That's why I love it.. I prop it up when I'm working, or eating.. or...


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

One hot-pink lighted cover, one Blossom skin.


----------



## Tom_HC99 (May 6, 2011)

I personally have three covers, I use them when traveling to different places. For example, when at the beach I'll use a waterproof bag/case.


----------



## Pixilox (Jun 22, 2011)

My problem is I see so many I'd like to have but my budget says otherwise.  Right now I have a Javoedge flip style that stands up and matches my purse but I am really wanting an Oberon.  They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a cover, skin and light for my k3. I went a little crazy with my k2 and promised myself not to do that again.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

No skin - I bought the graphite Kindle so I wouldn't need one - and 1 cover.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the original skins on the two Kindle 2's we have in the house.  I only use the Forest Oberon cover on mine and my other half uses the Amazon 2 Kindle cover (with the hinges).  I just never feel the need to change them out.  I am still pretty happen with the skin choices and even though there are other designs and colors in the Oberon covers that I would like to have, I just don't feel the need to switch them out.

I'm also very happy with the Oberon cover I picked out for my Ipad (Fern Bold Celtic).  I feel the iPad covers are just too expensive to buy more just to switch out.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I have four Noreve covers for my Kindle 2.  My Kindle 3 has three Oberons, the Amazon lighted cover and a Bundle Monster.

I get a lot of enjoyment out of my covers.


----------



## dax123 (Jun 9, 2011)

maries said:


> I didn't see any book style for the K3 but could have missed them.


You did't miss them, they have book style covers but those are only for the iPad..kindle 3 covers are only those flip covers, no bookstyle from what I saw on their website.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

You're right - it's a matter of want, not need!    I went through couple of skins for my K1, and a couple of covers.  I only had one skin for my K2, it was a one-of-a-kind skin and when I sold my K2 this week, the hardest part was parting with that skin!  I had 3 covers for it, though.  Now I have a graphite K3, I'm telling myself I don't need a skin for it because it's already dark and I prefer dark skins - if I were buying one it would probably be decalgirl's Black Woodgrain, and that seems kinda pointless.  I'm making up for that with covers though - I bought the K3 used and it came with an Amazon red lighted cover, which I'm really liking.  I already had a K1 Oberon cover and a Nook Oberon cover that will work for it (with the help of a bit of velcro) AND I've got an M-Edge New Yorker Dogwood Blossom cover that should be delivered today or tomorrow - I had one of those 50% off coupons and couldn't resist.  A cover for every season - if I decide to actually use the Oberons instead of being sensible and selling them.  Wish M-edge made the Flip Jacket for the K3, I have one for my Nook and really like it (like it more than the Nook itself, frankly!).


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> I have four Noreve covers for my Kindle 2. My Kindle 3 has three Oberons, the Amazon lighted cover and a Bundle Monster.
> 
> I get a lot of enjoyment out of my covers.


I'm so glad you finally posted yours, Michelle. I was beginning to think I was the only one who had multiple covers  And egads...what are we gonna do if the K4 won't fit in ANY of our current covers


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I'm so glad you finally posted yours, Michelle. I was beginning to think I was the only one who had multiple covers  And egads...what are we gonna do if the K4 won't fit in ANY of our current covers


Wouldn't it be nice if they kept the K4 the same size but thinking probably not - at least the touch version. Since I am not as interested in that one though, I can hope the other one is the same size. But, unless there are some dramatic changes, I really love my K3s and not feeling the need (at this time although that is always subject to change ) to move on to a newer version. I like the size of the K3 and can't imagine anything smaller without making it difficult to find a place to hold it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2011)

I think it's all personal preference.  I like to accessorize my Kindle like anything else.  I have a cover for while reading by the pool, one spring/summer time, one that is more fitting for fall/winter, etc.  It's fun to change up what type of jackets and sleeves you use, it's like looking at a new book cover, except these are more fun!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

maries said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if they kept the K4 the same size but thinking probably not - at least the touch version. Since I am not as interested in that one though, I can hope the other one is the same size. But, unless there are some dramatic changes, I really love my K3s and not feeling the need (at this time although that is always subject to change ) to move on to a newer version. I like the size of the K3 and can't imagine anything smaller without making it difficult to find a place to hold it.


Marie, I feel the same way, love my K3's and don't feel like I want anything else. BUT, I remember when I had a K2 and they came out with the K3, I said awww...I'm happy with my K2, I don't want a new one. Know how long that lasted? I think it was about 3 months, and I sold my K2 and got a K3. And especially since a couple of articles I've read said that the new one is going to be cheaper, I know I'm gonna want one


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I have 4 oberons 1 was a gift the paisley.  I have since purchased 3 others the medici, the davinci, the celtic spiral and I'm drooling over the celtic hounds in wine.  I've had 2 skins for my K3 a baseball one that I recently changed to Venenzia which I anticipate will be on  quite awhile


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have one skin and two covers. One cover (book style)has author autographs. Other one is a flip cover that is for everyday use

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

I had the first generation Kindle for my husband and I when they first came out....I purchased the Amazon covers when I bought them.  With thanks from the people on this board   I had two Oberon covers for me, one for my hubby, went through several skins from Decal Girl for each Kindle, and I also had several covers from M-Edge including the Ikon in Croc (where the light stores in the cover)  which was my fav and they don't make that one anymore.  They have another one that does not have the magnetic closure that that one did and does not come in Croc.  I also purchased just about every light recommended to try....the mighty bright, the e-illuminator, the Kandle, the Octovo....

Now that I upgraded to the smaller Kindles for us (I gave all my old covers and Kindles to my two daughter in laws, who love them)  They are covered with a Decal Girl skin....of course and I have the Amazon lighted covers which are awesome, but plain.  I ordered my husband the M-edge custom cover with his dog on the cover....and yesterday I purchased the Tree of Life in Chocolate sleeve for my Kindle because I love Oberon products and think I will like the lightness of the sleeve for transporting my Kindle in my purse.    Last week I ordered the light from Grant Technology....great idea.  Anyway, I have never read my Kindle naked (except for it's skin)  I like the feel of the Kindle without the added weight of a cover, so I will see if I like it.    I don't think the light is going to fit attached to my kindle in any of my covers, but I guess I really only use it to read at night....

Anyway...I would certainly not have known about ALL these options without everyones help! It just seems to go on and on.  This one little kindle has more accessories than I do... I would feel sorta guilty getting another Kindle!  Does anyone have two?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

After going through many covers   including OBeron, I settled on a black Noreve which has the easel.  I also have a custom M-Edge with my dog on it, though I don't like it as well as I thought I would.  However, I recently had the opportunity to spend some time with the M-Edge latitude jacket and I really like all the padding and total zip cover.  So I bought one on eBay.  So that makes 3 current covers.  I have an "event" to go to in Atlanta at the end of the summer and the Noreve will impress- when I get home I might sell the Noreve and keep the Latitude Jacket.

I'm on my second DecalGirl skin.  Should have kept the first one!!  The 2nd skin I bought was horrible (don't even remember the company).  Then I tried to buy a Nokey from InvisibleDefenders but had terrible customer service with them.  So my current one is another DecalGirl and looks wonderful with all the covers.

But I know it's very easy to get involved with covers and skins!!!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Pixilox said:


> This is what my dear hubby asks me when I browse the cover and skin sections of Amazon. Need them? No. Want them? Oh yes! So my question for you folks is how many covers/skins do you have and how often do you change them out?


I try to hide my habit by online browsing after hours.  Some women buy shoes and clothes... Skins and covers are my eye candy. But yes, I'm searching for new combos all the time.

I'm on my second skin. Have two covers, although I haven't switched over to the second one yet, as it goes with my third skin. May switch them out in a couple of months.

BTW, I typically carry the same purse for five years and don't get a new one until a strap or zipper breaks.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> No skin - I bought the graphite Kindle so I wouldn't need one - and 1 cover.


This. Although I also now have a bag for my kindle.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I'm so glad you finally posted yours, Michelle. I was beginning to think I was the only one who had multiple covers  And egads...what are we gonna do if the K4 won't fit in ANY of our current covers


I know. If the rumor is correct and the cheaper Kindle is not a touch, maybe it will take the K3 covers... but I doubt it. I think I want to try the touch Kindle because it will be lighter which mean a whole new round of covers.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I still have the skin that you designed, Patricia.  And THAT is going to be the hardest thing to part with if and when I get a K4 or whatever is coming next.  I hope you design that skin for the new kindle when it comes out.  I still love it!  I've never seen anything else that I'm interested in.  

As for covers for my K3, I have the Amazon lighted in hot pink, a Noreve in platinum, and the sky blue butterfly Oberon.  And I love them all!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Patricia said:


> I still have the skin that you designed, Patricia. And THAT is going to be the hardest thing to part with if and when I get a K4 or whatever is coming next. I hope you design that skin for the new kindle when it comes out. I still love it! I've never seen anything else that I'm interested in.
> 
> As for covers for my K3, I have the Amazon lighted in hot pink, a Noreve in platinum, and the sky blue butterfly Oberon. And I love them all!


I feel the same way! I still have that skin on my K3 and have no interest in having anything else. If/when we get a new Kindle, yes, I can design the same thing for it, I'm sure I'll want to.


----------

